# All Slavic: 101/1001+ singular?



## iezik

Slavic languages typically use singular after thousand-and-one or hundred-and-one, but not always. So, e.g. "hundred and one poems", word "poems" is translated as singular. I've checked the translations of "_One Hundred and One Dalmatians_" and "_One Thousand and One Nights_". Are my results correct? Can be another number (singular <-> plural) used in other usages?

Thanks


_One Hundred and One Dalmatians: _singular Belorussian, Croatian, Slovenian, Serbian; plural Bulgarian, Czech, Polish
_One Thousand and One Nights_: all singular: Belorussian, Bulgarian, Bosnian, Croatian, Russian, Polish, Czech, Slovak, Slovenian, Serbian, Ukrainian


----------



## bibax

In correct Literary Czech there was a rule: always use the singular after the cardinal numeral jeden/jedna/jedno:

dvacet (a) jedno pivo, 100+1 /sto (a) jedna/ zahraniční zajímavost (title of a magazine), příběhy tisíce a jedné noci, etc.

However after 1990 the proofreaders vanished and the grammatical mistakes became widespread.

_1000 a 1 noc (sing.)_ is an old traditional title, _101 dalmatinů (plur.)_ is a 1996 movie. So the translator followed the "modern" trend to be close to the masses.


----------



## Azori

In standard Slovak it's genitive plural:

101 (stojeden) kníh (books)
1001 (tisícjeden) domov (houses)

101 Dalmatians - 101 dalmatínov

but: One Thousand and One Nights - Tisíc a jedna noc (nominative singular)

However, in correct standard Slovak it would go: Tisícjeden nocí (genitive plural)


----------



## Милан

In Serbian 1, 21, 31,...,101 [sto (i) jedan/jedna], ...,1001, ... [hiljadu (i) jedan/jedna] dalmatinac m. [nominative singular], noć f. [nom. sing.]
               2, 3, 4, 22, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34,....dalmatinca  [genitive singular], noći [gen. sing.]
               5-20, 25-30, 35-40, 45-50, ....dalmatinaca [genitive plural], noći [gen. plural]

So, _101 Dalmatians_  in Serbian is 101 dalmatinac, _One Thousand and One Nights_-Hiljadu i jedna noć.

P.S. accents
nȏć, nȍći [gen. sing.], nòćī [gen. plural]


----------



## oveka

In Ukrainian:
101 Dalmatians - 101 далматинець (nominative singular)
One Thousand and One Nights - Тисяча і одна ніч (nominative singular)


----------



## iezik

Милан said:


> In Serbian: 2, 3, 4, 22, 23, 24, 32, 33, 34,....dalmatinca  [genitive singular], noći [gen. sing.]



Thanks for this addition. How is word _dalmatinac _used in different cases? Is the following sequence correct?
Nom dva dalmatinca jesu
Gen bez dvaju dalmatinaca
Dat dao je dvama dalmatincama
Acc vidim dva dalmatinaca
Voc o dva dalmatinca
Loc kod dvama dalmatinaca
Ins sa dvama dalmatincama


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian there are two kinds of plural for masculine nouns which are used depending on the preceding word (number or pronoun)

The grammatically correct form for 101 dalmatians is сто и един далматин*еца*, but the story/movie is famous by the name сто и един далматин*ци*. 

In any case, it's still plural.

1001 nights is indeed singular.


----------



## prst

iezik said:


> Thanks for this addition. How is word _dalmatinac _used in different cases? Is the following sequence correct?
> Nom dva dalmatinca jesu
> Gen bez dvaju dalmatinaca
> Dat dao je dvama dalmatincama
> Acc vidim dva dalmatinaca
> Voc o dva dalmatinca
> Loc kod dvama dalmatinaca
> Ins sa dvama dalmatincama



"Proper":

NOM dva dalmatinca
GEN dvaju dalmatinaca
DAT dvama dalmatincima
ACC dva dalmatinca
VOC dva dalmatinca
LOC dvama dalmatincima
INS dvama dalmatincima

In practice, the declension is often (maybe even most of the time?) lost so that all cases can be rendered as _dva dalmatinca_ (at least here, maybe it's different in Serbia). And the only difference to Serbian from Milan's post is that in Croatian it's _tisuća _and not _hiljada_.


----------



## Милан

prst said:


> In practice, the declension is often (maybe even most of the time?) lost so that all cases can be rendered as _dva dalmatinca_ (at least here, maybe it's different in Serbia).


The same goes for tri dalmatinca and četiri dalmatinca.


----------

